
A new Facebook newsfeed is coming What features would you… - BenStroud
https://plus.google.com/u/0/102424966509435911416/posts/VyV5hxhhGve
======
rikacomet
whats the use of blurring the location, the last line is pretty clear: Menlo
Park, CA.

A easy way to see past blur is, to look at the letter spacing and word size,
comparing height of letters, and matching it with possible answers.

For ex: look at CA, height of the blurred space, one can tell, both are
Capital letters, the position says, its a state acronym, and the curve of C on
left side seals it.

